# Ihr entscheidet - welche Mainboards sollen wir testen?



## pcgh_Daniel_M (15. Mai 2007)

Jeden Monat kommen deutlich mehr Platinen auf den Markt als wir testen können. Daher könnt ihr hier selbst entscheiden, zu welchen Boards ihr einen Test im Heft lesen wollt.

Beispielsweise erwarten wir derzeit die DDR2/DDR3-Mischlinge P35 Neo-Combo von MSI und Gigabytes P35C-DS3R. Oder wollt ihr lieber einen ganz anderen Test?

Hier ist Raum für Vorschläge, Wünsche und Ideen.


----------



## ich98 (15. Mai 2007)

Die Mischlinge sind schon interessant, aber auch rein rassige DDR2 Boards für AM2 und 775 wären nett.


----------



## Freezeman (15. Mai 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Beispielsweise erwarten wir derzeit die DDR2/DDR3-Mischlinge P35 Neo-Combo von MSI und Gigabytes P35C-DS3R. Oder wollt ihr lieber einen ganz anderen Test?



Nein, genau zu diesem Gigabyteboard will ich einen Test! Dazu Vergleiche zu Boards die nur DDR2 unterstützen, bzw nur DDR3.
Die Tests kann man wahrscheinlich nicht zur nächsten PCGH schon erwarten, oder doch?!


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Mai 2007)

Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3P Rev. 3.3

Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS

Ich hoffe die wurden noch nicht getestet


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (15. Mai 2007)

Freezeman am 15.05.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, genau zu diesem Gigabyteboard will ich einen Test! Dazu Vergleiche zu Boards die nur DDR2 unterstützen, bzw nur DDR3.
> Die Tests kann man wahrscheinlich nicht zur nächsten PCGH schon erwarten, oder doch?!



Welche Boards wir in der nächsten Ausgabe testen steht hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=601299

Für weitere Wünsche brauchen wir etwas Vorlaufzeit.




			
				Birdy84 am 15.05.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3P Rev. 3.3
> 
> Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS
> 
> Ich hoffe die wurden noch nicht getestet




Die wurden beide schon getestet.

DS3P: PCGH 03/2007
P5N32-E SLI PLUS: PCGH 05/2007


----------



## Freezeman (15. Mai 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Boards wir in der nächsten Ausgabe testen steht hier:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=601299
> 
> Für weitere Wünsche brauchen wir etwas Vorlaufzeit.



Hmm, bis zur übernächsten Ausgabe wollte ich eigentlich nicht warten mit Aufrüsten... Kann man braven Abonnenten nicht vorab schon die wichtigsten Infos zukommen lassen?


----------



## Natikill (15. Mai 2007)

Ich wäre ja für die Mainboards mit P35 Chipsatz und ob die genau so schnell sind wie die 680SLI Chipsätze.Ob es besser oder schlechter ist auf die Zukunft DDR3 Bahn aufzuspringen oder ob man sich bis 2009 lieber einen anderen Chipsatz wie den RD600 oder die diversen Nvidia 680 650 usw..... ....zulegen soll.

MFG Natikill


----------



## Ernie123 (15. Mai 2007)

Mich würde das P5K Deluxe von ASUS interessieren, vor allem im Vergleich mit dem P5B Deluxe, welches ja schon getestet wurde. Dabei vor allem die eventuellen Performanceunterschiede von P965 zu P35. Außerdem die Performance ICH8R zu ICH9R. Sollte das mit diesen ASUS-Mobos nicht möglich sein, oder nicht gewünscht hätte ich aber gern einen solchen Vergleich mit Gigabyte Mobos a la P965 DS3P und P35 DS3P. Die alten Mobowerte wären dabei toll in einer Art Leistungsdiagramm, oder einer Tabelle, zum direkten Vergleich mit den Neuen.


----------



## Natikill (15. Mai 2007)

MSI P35 Neo-Combo ist hier das Wichtigste!


----------



## olstyle (15. Mai 2007)

Freezeman am 15.05.2007 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei doch froh dass du die Infos überhaupt so früh bekommst, ich muss im schnitt immer noch nen Monat länger warten(PCG-Abo   ).
Von mir mal ein   an die PCGH dass mittlerweile mehr gefragt wird was ins Heft soll.


----------



## Slowfinger (15. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte gern einen test der aktuellen Crossfireboards für AM2 und 775


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (15. Mai 2007)

Freezeman am 15.05.2007 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, bis zur übernächsten Ausgabe wollte ich eigentlich nicht warten mit Aufrüsten... Kann man braven Abonnenten nicht vorab schon die wichtigsten Infos zukommen lassen?



Ich kann ja keine Infos geben, die ich selbst noch nicht habe.  Erst müssen die Testmuster ankommen, dann wird getestet und danach können wir über die Boards berichten.



			
				Ernie123 am 15.05.2007 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde das P5K Deluxe von ASUS interessieren, vor allem im Vergleich mit dem P5B Deluxe, welches ja schon getestet wurde. Dabei vor allem die eventuellen Performanceunterschiede von P965 zu P35.



Ist alles drin - schon in der 07/2007.



			
				olstyle am 15.05.2007 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir mal ein   an die PCGH dass mittlerweile mehr gefragt wird was ins Heft soll.



Danke


----------



## R4v3nBCG (15. Mai 2007)

Ich wüßte mal gern wie Asus Striker Extreme im Test abschneidet! Bei http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=170225 gibt es so viele unterschieldiche Bewertung und man weiß nicht was und wem man vertrauen soll und so ein Test von PCGH wäre sehr nice um mal paar Sachen klar zu stellen!


----------



## Ernie123 (15. Mai 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ernie123 am 15.05.2007 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups, da muss ich mal meinem Dad bescheid sagen, dass er die holt. ^^
Ich bin nämlich der im Haus, der die PCG kauft und mein Dad die PCGH.
Trotzdem: "Danke!".  Auch wenn du meine Gedanken schon vor nem Monat gelesen hast.   
Oder war das nicht schonmal in einem anderen Thread? Hab ich da nicht den selben Vergleich haben wollen?

@ R4v3nBCG: Das Striker Extreme wurde in der PCGH 05/07 mit anderen Mobos verglichen. Und es wurde einzeln in Ausgabe 02/07 getestet.


----------



## R4v3nBCG (15. Mai 2007)

Kann man sich Hefte nachbestellen -,-'


----------



## ich98 (16. Mai 2007)

R4v3nBCG am 15.05.2007 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man sich Hefte nachbestellen -,-'


ja, schreib einfach eine Mail an den Abo-Service


----------



## Teclis16 (22. Mai 2007)

Mich würde interessieren, wie sich das GigaByte P35-DS3P, das GigaByte P35-DS3R und das GigaByte P35C-DS3R unterscheiden, klingen vom Namen alle irgendwie gleich und wenn man sich die Spezifikationen anschaut dann klingen die auch gleich, wobei letzteres unterstützt glaub ich sowohl DDR2 und DDR3 oder?

das GigaByte P35C-DS3R spricht mich am meisten an, da es nicht so einen monster kühler hat, aber wo ist dann der unterschied zum DS3P???


----------



## usopia (22. Mai 2007)

Teclis16 am 22.05.2007 01:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, wie sich das GigaByte P35-DS3P, das GigaByte P35-DS3R und das GigaByte P35C-DS3R unterscheiden, klingen vom Namen alle irgendwie gleich und wenn man sich die Spezifikationen anschaut dann klingen die auch gleich, wobei letzteres unterstützt glaub ich sowohl DDR2 und DDR3 oder?
> 
> das GigaByte P35C-DS3R spricht mich am meisten an, da es nicht so einen monster kühler hat, aber wo ist dann der unterschied zum DS3P???


hier findest du alles über die neuen Gigabytes.


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (22. Mai 2007)

Teclis16 am 22.05.2007 01:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, wie sich das GigaByte P35-DS3P, das GigaByte P35-DS3R und das GigaByte P35C-DS3R unterscheiden



Zu welcher Gigabyte-Platine würdet ihr denn am liebesten einen Test lesen?

P35-DS3R (besonders günstig)
P35C-DS3R (DDR2 und DDR3)
P35-DS4 (identisch zum DS3P nur mit besserer Kühlung)
P35-DQ6 (Top-Modell von Gigabytes P35-Reihe)

Das P35-DS3P testen wir bereits zur aktuellen Ausgabe.


----------



## Teclis16 (22. Mai 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 22.05.2007 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Teclis16 am 22.05.2007 01:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich zum P35-DS3R (besonders günstig), aber es muss ja kein kompletter Test sein, es reicht ja schon eigentlich so wie in diesem Thread ein kleiner Satz, das hat mir schon geholfen. Danke  
So kann man sicht etwas orientieren und wird nicht ganz Gagga im Mainboard-Dschungel


----------



## usopia (22. Mai 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 22.05.2007 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Teclis16 am 22.05.2007 01:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


am liebsten alle   aber da das wohl nich geht wär ich für das P35-DS4.

btw: hättet ihr denn schon die Möglichkeit, das P35C-DS3R mit DDR3-Modulen zu testen? Wäre auch sehr interessant.


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (22. Mai 2007)

usopia am 22.05.2007 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: hättet ihr denn schon die Möglichkeit, das P35C-DS3R mit DDR3-Modulen zu testen? Wäre auch sehr interessant.



Bisher leider noch nicht, versuche aber ein Muster zur nachfolgenden Ausgabe 08/2007 zu bekommen.

Erstmal ist das P35-DS3P in der 07/2007 dran.


----------



## Riddick1107 (22. Mai 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 22.05.2007 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Teclis16 am 22.05.2007 01:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wäre für "P35C-DS3R"! Ich fänd es mal ganz interessant wie das mit dem DDR3 ist! Ist DDR3 viel besser als DDR2?


----------



## ich98 (22. Mai 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 22.05.2007 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Teclis16 am 22.05.2007 01:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alle?  :-o


----------



## XS-Fr3ak (23. Mai 2007)

Ich wuerde auch ganz gerne das P35C-DS3R (DDR2 und DDR3) im Test sehen.
Kostet nur unwesentlich mehr als das P35-DS3R, ist aber etwas zukunftssicherer, dank DDR3.


----------



## Ted88 (24. Mai 2007)

Ich will mal ne Frage in die Runde werfen, wollte dafür nicht extra nen Thread erstellen, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen ICH9 und ICH9R, gibts Vor- und Nachteile?

Und warum hat Gigabyte soviel Boards aufn Markt geschmissen, ich sehe keinen großen Unterschied zwischen DS3, DS3R (nich das Kombo)  und DS3P, da soll mal einer durchblicken. Die kosten alle fast dasselbe, bloß wo is der Unterschied (gut DS3P hat 2x PCIe wie beim 965er).
Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken eins davon zu kaufen, da das Asus P5K laut anderen Test von anderen Seiten in Sachen Hitzeentwicklung so ziemlich der Burner ist.  

Übrigens, wie siehts mit Abit Boards aus, es soll doch 3 von denen geben.
Die stehen meist auch für gute Qualität und guten Preis, da hätte ich gerne noch eins im Test, wenn ihr noch so ein Board bekommt.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Mai 2007)

Da ich mir eventuell ein Abit IP35 (Pro) holen will, hätte ich nichts gegen einen Test einzuwenden.  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## usopia (24. Mai 2007)

Ted88 am 24.05.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mal ne Frage in die Runde werfen, wollte dafür nicht extra nen Thread erstellen, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen ICH9 und ICH9R, gibts Vor- und Nachteile?
> 
> Und warum hat Gigabyte soviel Boards aufn Markt geschmissen, ich sehe keinen großen Unterschied zwischen DS3, DS3R (nich das Kombo)  und DS3P, da soll mal einer durchblicken. Die kosten alle fast dasselbe, bloß wo is der Unterschied (gut DS3P hat 2x PCIe wie beim 965er).
> Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken eins davon zu kaufen, da das Asus P5K laut anderen Test von anderen Seiten in Sachen Hitzeentwicklung so ziemlich der Burner ist.
> ...


weiter oben hab ich schon mal nen Link reingestellt wo die Unterschiede der Gigabytes genannt werden.
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352616
Auch die die Links auf der Seite ganz unten sind teilweise sehr interessant.

Zum Thema Hitzeentwicklung : Klick auf der Seite mal auf den viertletzten (?) Link, da wurden jeweils vom neuen Asus und vom Gigabyte Fotos mit einer Wärmebild-Kamera gemacht: Wahnsinn der Unterschied!


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2007)

> Die wurden beide schon getestet.
> 
> DS3P: PCGH 03/2007
> P5N32-E SLI PLUS: PCGH 05/2007



Das P5N32-E SLI PLUS is aber nen 650SLI board und kein 680er
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a238172.html


----------



## RunAway07 (4. Juni 2007)

Da ihr nun das Asus P5K Deluxe Wifi und das Gigabyte P35-DS3P getestet habt, würden mich noch deren Geschwister P5K-E Wifi und P35-DQ6 interessieren.


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (4. Juni 2007)

XS-Fr3ak am 23.05.2007 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wuerde auch ganz gerne das P35C-DS3R (DDR2 und DDR3) im Test sehen.
> Kostet nur unwesentlich mehr als das P35-DS3R, ist aber etwas zukunftssicherer, dank DDR3.



Habe das P35C-DS3R und das P35-DS4 zum Test angefragt.




			
				Ted88 am 24.05.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, wie siehts mit Abit Boards aus, es soll doch 3 von denen geben.
> Die stehen meist auch für gute Qualität und guten Preis, da hätte ich gerne noch eins im Test, wenn ihr noch so ein Board bekommt.





			
				Spassbremse am 24.05.2007 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mir eventuell ein Abit IP35 (Pro) holen will, hätte ich nichts gegen einen Test einzuwenden.
> 
> Gruss,
> Bremse



Von Abit kommen drei P35-Boards - alle mit DDR2-Bänken:

*IP35 Pro*
- Diagnose-LEDs
- Zwei Grafikkartensteckplätze
- Zwei Heatpipes
- Sechsmal SATA (ICH9R)
- Firewire
- rund 200 Euro

*IP35*
- Keine Diagnose-LEDs
- Ein Grafikkartensteckplatz
- Eine Heatpipe
- Sechsmal SATA (ICH9R)
- Firewire
- rund 140 Euro

*IP35-E*
- Keine Diagnose-LEDs
- Ein Grafikkartensteckplatz
- Keine Heatpipe
- viermal SATA (ICH9)
- kein Firewire
- rund 120 Euro

Welche Abit-Platine interessiert euch am meisten?




			
				usopia am 24.05.2007 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Hitzeentwicklung : Klick auf der Seite mal auf den viertletzten (?) Link, da wurden jeweils vom neuen Asus und vom Gigabyte Fotos mit einer Wärmebild-Kamera gemacht: Wahnsinn der Unterschied!



Selbsterstellte Fotos mit einer Wärmebildkamera findet ihr auch in der kommenden PCGH.




			
				RunAway07 am 04.06.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ihr nun das Asus P5K Deluxe Wifi und das Gigabyte P35-DS3P getestet habt, würden mich noch deren Geschwister P5K-E Wifi und P35-DQ6 interessieren.



Also bleibt für mich die Frage:

Zu welcher Gigabyte-Platine würdet ihr denn am liebesten einen Test lesen?

P35C-DS3R (DDR2 und DDR3)
P35-DS4 (identisch zum DS3P nur mit besserer Kühlung)
P35-DQ6 (Top-Modell von Gigabytes P35-Reihe)


----------



## cytron77 (4. Juni 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 04.06.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu welcher Gigabyte-Platine würdet ihr denn am liebesten einen Test lesen?
> 
> P35C-DS3R (DDR2 und DDR3)
> P35-DS4 (identisch zum DS3P nur mit besserer Kühlung)
> P35-DQ6 (Top-Modell von Gigabytes P35-Reihe)


am liebsten über das p35c-ds3r weil es vom PL-verhältnis am interessantesten ist


----------



## SchweineTigga (4. Juni 2007)

Gab es schon einen Test zum XFX 680i LT Sli?

Wenn ja, wie hat es abgeschnitten?

Grüße


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (4. Juni 2007)

SchweineTigga am 04.06.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es schon einen Test zum XFX 680i LT Sli?
> 
> Wenn ja, wie hat es abgeschnitten?
> 
> Grüße



In der aktuellen Ausgabe 07/2007 testen wir das Nforce 680i LT SLI von EVGA - das ist praktisch identisch zum XFX-Board, da beide Hersteller das Nvidia-Standard-Design verwenden.


----------



## SchweineTigga (4. Juni 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 04.06.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> SchweineTigga am 04.06.2007 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen. Danke für die schnelle Info!


----------



## usopia (4. Juni 2007)

Ich bin für:

Abit: *IP35*

Gigabyte: *P35-DS4*


----------



## frijns (5. Juni 2007)

Es wurde auch interessant sein wieviel schneller ein mainboard mit E6650 und DDR3 ist als ein gleiches mainboard mit E6600 und DDR2.


----------



## Ted88 (5. Juni 2007)

Ich schließe mich meinen beiden Vorrednern an, das Abit IP95 und das DS4 sollten mal getestet werden, z.b. beim DS4 wie groß da der Unterschied in der Kühlleistung zum DS3P liegt.

Und ein Test wie der erhöhte FSB von 1333 gegenüber dem 1066er sich performancemäßig zeigt, bei gleichem Takt natürlich, wäre nicht schlecht.
Und DDR2 dürfte ja ca. genauso schnell sein wie DDR3 (bei gleichem Takt), nur das DDR3 weniger Spannung benötigt und höhere Taktraten schafft, aber im Gegensatz sehr hohe Latenzen hat.


----------



## Hardmin1 (5. Juni 2007)

Freezeman am 15.05.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auf die Mischlinge bin ich auch ganz heiss.


----------



## nummer33 (5. Juni 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Monat kommen deutlich mehr Platinen auf den Markt als wir testen können. Daher könnt ihr hier selbst entscheiden, zu welchen Boards ihr einen Test im Heft lesen wollt.
> 
> Beispielsweise erwarten wir derzeit die DDR2/DDR3-Mischlinge P35 Neo-Combo von MSI und Gigabytes P35C-DS3R. Oder wollt ihr lieber einen ganz anderen Test?
> 
> Hier ist Raum für Vorschläge, Wünsche und Ideen.




EVGA nForce 650i Ultra


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (6. Juni 2007)

usopia am 04.06.2007 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für:
> 
> Abit: *IP35*
> 
> Gigabyte: *P35-DS4*





			
				Ted88 am 05.06.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich meinen beiden Vorrednern an, das Abit IP95 und das DS4 sollten mal getestet werden, z.b. beim DS4 wie groß da der Unterschied in der Kühlleistung zum DS3P liegt.





			
				Hardmin1 am 05.06.2007 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Mischlinge bin ich auch ganz heiss.



Ok, also merke ich das P35-DS4 und das P35C-DS3R von Gigabyte sowie das Abit IP35 vor.




			
				nummer33 am 05.06.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> EVGA nForce 650i Ultra


Gut, aber soll es unbedingt das EVGA-Board sein, oder vielleicht eine Platine von MSI oder XFX - die sind mittlerweile ebenfalls beide verfügbar:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=650i+ultra&x=0&y=0&in=


----------



## TocM (7. Juni 2007)

"Ok, also merke ich das P35-DS4 und das P35C-DS3R von Gigabyte sowie das Abit IP35 vor. "


Das nenn ich mal gute Neuigkeiten. Das P35C-DS3R würde mich auch am meisten interessieren. Vor allem im Hinblick auf die Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen RAM-Modulen und der Zukunftssicherheit. Wäre nämlich zu schön ein Board zu haben, welches man beim Aufrüsten nicht zwangsweise wechseln muss.


----------



## Halo34 (8. Juni 2007)

Es wäre auch gut wen ihr das P5K-C von Asus testen würdet


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (8. Juni 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 06.06.2007 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> usopia am 04.06.2007 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die beiden Gigabyte-Boards sind gerade angekommen. 




			
				TocM am 07.06.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das nenn ich mal gute Neuigkeiten. Das P35C-DS3R würde mich auch am meisten interessieren. Vor allem im Hinblick auf die Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen RAM-Modulen und der Zukunftssicherheit. Wäre nämlich zu schön ein Board zu haben, welches man beim Aufrüsten nicht zwangsweise wechseln muss.



Wird gemacht.




			
				Halo34 am 08.06.2007 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre auch gut wen ihr das P5K-C von Asus testen würdet



Versuche ich zu bekommen.


----------



## Buttracer (8. Juni 2007)

P35C-DS3R (DDR2 und DDR3) da bin ich stark für.
Hab zur Zeit n Asus P5B, aber das werd ich wohl umtauschen, da dort die zwei zusätzlichen USB Anschlüsse im Arschsind. 
Würde mich auch interessieren ob ich da mein Scythe Ninja B draufkrieg?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2007)

möchte für die zukunft schonmal das foxconn x38a nennen.

(2x pci, 3x pci-e x16, 2x pci-e x1, ps/2, parrallel, ddr2 und ddr3, wakühbare spannungswandler, vermutlich comport und vielleicht dual lan,...  )


----------



## Hansi152 (8. Juni 2007)

Genau eins von den DDR2/DDR3 Mischlingen?

Vor allem vom biligsten dem MSI würd ich gern wisssen was es taugt
überleg grad ob ichs kaufen soll
Übrigens wann kommt den ein AMD-Board mit DDR3 raus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2007)

Hansi152 am 08.06.2007 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens wann kommt den ein AMD-Board mit DDR3 raus?



bislang sind keine ddr3 cpus von amd angekündigt, könnte also locker 2009 werden.


----------



## Hansi152 (9. Juni 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 09.06.2007 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hansi152 am 08.06.2007 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na super AMD macht den selben Fehler wie bei DDR3  
Wenn die mein Geld nicht wollen...


----------



## MadChemnist (11. Juni 2007)

Evtl. hab ich´s übersehen, aber gabs eigentlich mal nen Kommentar zu diesem Mysterium zwischen 6 und 12 Phasen Stromversorgung auf den Gigabyte Boards DS4 und Dq6 ? 
DieVerkaufsargumente sind klar, aber wurde mal nachgemessen wie sehr sich das tatsächlich auswirkt und ob sich der doch ordentliche Mehrpreis bei den Gigabyte Boards wirklich auszahlt, insbesondere da damit ja große OC Reserve auch für die nächste Generation versprochen wird ? Wenn das DS4 getestet wird, was mich sehr freuen würde, wäre nen kurzer Kommentar zu dem Thema sehr schön.


----------



## tobiasode (12. Juni 2007)

P35C-DS3R! ist auf jeden Fall interessant. Aber wie wärs denn mit günstigen Boards? Die unterschiede zwischen "High-End"(ü.200€) Boards und den Standart Boards(100-150€) werden immer unwichtiger. Wer nicht unbedingt einen zweiten PCIE-Slot braucht ist doch hier genau richtig. Ich mein: Wie wird der Aufpreis von z.T. 150€ bzw. über 100% denn gerechtfertigt? Besseren Sound? -Fehlanzeige! Bessere CPU-Unterstützung? - Nein! Höhere FSBs? -Irgendwie nicht! Wird das Board wenn schon Deluxe oder Platinum darauf prangt, wenigstens ordentlichen Tests unterzogen? -Wenn man sich Foren anschaut sind es gerade die High-End Boards die zuerst den Geist aufgeben. Warum soll ein User der günstig einen Flotten PC bauen will ein.
Was macht das doppelt so teure Gigabyte P35 DQ6 besser als sein kleiner Bruder P35-S3? Ist das Asus P5k denn langsamer als das Wifi Deluxe?

Mfg Tobi


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (12. Juni 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 08.06.2007 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> möchte für die zukunft schonmal das foxconn x38a nennen.



Zum X38-Launch versuche ich von allen Herstellern Platinen zu bekommen - inklusive Foxconn. 




			
				Hansi152 am 08.06.2007 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau eins von den DDR2/DDR3 Mischlingen?
> 
> Vor allem vom biligsten dem MSI würd ich gern wisssen was es taugt
> überleg grad ob ichs kaufen soll



MSI will das P35 Neo Combo-F noch diese Woche schicken. Wenn alles klappt, kommt der Test in die nächste Ausgabe - zusammen mit dem Test vom Gigabyte P35C-DS3R.




			
				MadChemnist am 11.06.2007 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. hab ich´s übersehen, aber gabs eigentlich mal nen Kommentar zu diesem Mysterium zwischen 6 und 12 Phasen Stromversorgung auf den Gigabyte Boards DS4 und Dq6 ? [...] nen kurzer Kommentar zu dem Thema sehr schön.




Wirklich wichtig ist doch die Praxis - wie wirkt sich die jeweilige Stromversorgung auf die OC-Fähigkeiten aus? Das überprüfen wir in einem Praxisartikel in der nächsten oder übernächsten Ausgabe.



			
				tobiasode am 12.06.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> P35C-DS3R! ist auf jeden Fall interessant. Aber wie wärs denn mit günstigen Boards? Die unterschiede zwischen "High-End"(ü.200€) Boards und den Standart Boards(100-150€) werden immer unwichtiger. [...]
> Was macht das doppelt so teure Gigabyte P35 DQ6 besser als sein kleiner Bruder P35-S3? Ist das Asus P5k denn langsamer als das Wifi Deluxe?
> 
> Mfg Tobi



Wer wäre denn noch an einem Vergleichstest mit Core-2-Boards unterhalb von 150 Euro interessiert?


----------



## Ted88 (12. Juni 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 12.06.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer wäre denn noch an einem Vergleichstest mit Core-2-Boards unterhalb von 150 Euro interessiert?



Na da meld ich mal, da bin ich ganz scharf drauf...  
Meinetwegen auch Boards unter 100 Euro, umso günstiger, desto besser.


----------



## MESeidel (12. Juni 2007)

bei Abit kommt eigentlich nur das *IP35 Pro* in Frage.

Ist etwas schade, das bei der aktuellen Serie nur dem ganz teurem Modell uGuru und die LEDs vorbehalten sind.

Ich hab mir mein AB9 Quad GT hauptsächlich wegen dem super BIOS gekauft.

Vor allem nach dem Schreck mit einem Gigabyte, das den Core2Duo nicht erkannte, keinen Piep von sich gab und dank verlöteten BIOS Chips unbrauchbar war...


----------



## Micha2 (13. Juni 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Monat kommen deutlich mehr Platinen auf den Markt als wir testen können. Daher könnt ihr hier selbst entscheiden, zu welchen Boards ihr einen Test im Heft lesen wollt.
> 
> Beispielsweise erwarten wir derzeit die DDR2/DDR3-Mischlinge P35 Neo-Combo von MSI und Gigabytes P35C-DS3R. Oder wollt ihr lieber einen ganz anderen Test?
> 
> Hier ist Raum für Vorschläge, Wünsche und Ideen.


platinen bis 90€ und ihre leistung im vergleich zu den teuren platinen.
natürlich für sockel AM2/775.
wär mal sinnvoll zu wissen welche und ob überhaupt, leistung man einbüst.


----------



## Halo34 (13. Juni 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 12.06.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am
> Vor allem vom biligsten dem MSI würd ich gern wisssen was es taugt
> überleg grad ob ichs kaufen soll [/quote schrieb:
> 
> ...


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (16. Juni 2007)

Halo34 am 13.06.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt das P5KC von Asus auch im nächsten Heft oder muss ich bis zum übernächsten warten



In der kommenden Ausgabe testen wir das DDR2/DDR3-Board P35C-DS3R von Gigabyte, das sich bisher in diesem Thread die meisten Leser gewünscht haben. Das Asus P5KC habe ich leider nicht rechtzeitig bekommen und auch von MSI gab es eine Absage wegen dem P35 Neo Combo-F.




			
				Ted88 am 12.06.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> pcgh_Daniel_M am 12.06.2007 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Micha2 am 13.06.2007 07:23 schrieb:
			
		

> platinen bis 90€ und ihre leistung im vergleich zu den teuren platinen.
> natürlich für sockel AM2/775.
> wär mal sinnvoll zu wissen welche und ob überhaupt, leistung man einbüst.



Ok, ist vorgemerkt, allerdings bekommen wir das leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig in die kommende Ausgabe.




			
				MESeidel am 12.06.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem nach dem Schreck mit einem Gigabyte, das den Core2Duo nicht erkannte, keinen Piep von sich gab und dank verlöteten BIOS Chips unbrauchbar war...



Was genau war denn mit dem Gigabyte-Board los? Hatte das kein Dual-BIOS?


----------



## MESeidel (16. Juni 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 16.06.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau war denn mit dem Gigabyte-Board los? Hatte das kein Dual-BIOS?



Doch

Es hat halt ständig neu gestartet im Glauben, der aktuelle Chip sei kaputt und den anderen probiert (nehm ich an).

So nett die Idee ist, aber da ist mir ein einziger (mit Sockel zum wechseln) lieber.
Die Chips bekommt man ja schon für unter 15€ mit aktueller BIOS Revision.


----------



## Bloody115 (18. Juni 2007)

mich interessieren ebenfalls die Combos am meisten!
Ein Vergleich von P35C-DS3R, P5KC und dem MSI-Board fände ich toll!
Es müsste doch möglich sein, dass bis zum 22. Juli hinzubekommen, da will ich mir nämlich meinen Pc zusammenbauen und da ich mir es nicht leisten kann wegen ddr3 irgendwann ein neues mainboard zu holen, sind diese boards denke ich die sinnvollsten.
Sonst würden mich noch die billigeren Asus P35 - boards interessien!


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (20. Juni 2007)

Bloody115 am 18.06.2007 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Vergleich von P35C-DS3R, P5KC und dem MSI-Board fände ich toll!
> Es müsste doch möglich sein, dass bis zum 22. Juli hinzubekommen, da will ich mir nämlich meinen Pc zusammenbauen und da ich mir es nicht leisten kann wegen ddr3 irgendwann ein neues mainboard zu holen, sind diese boards denke ich die sinnvollsten.



Von Asus und MSI habe ich wie gesagt keine Muster bekommenm, aber ein Test des P35C-DS3R ist in der nächsten Ausgabe - die gibt es schon ab dem 4. Juli im Handel.


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wenn wir schon bei wünsche dir was sind.
Möchte auf ein SLI Board umsteigen da ich auf meinem ASUS keine 2*8800
laufen lassen kann.
Somit währe mein Vorschlag neue SLI MB für den C2D.
Habe persönlich immer wider das im Auge:
XFX nForce680i LT SLI
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a246964.html

Aber es können auch andere SLI MB sein.

mfg

NoX


----------



## coctails (23. Juni 2007)

ich hätte gern einen ausführlichen test des asus p5k deluxe. da ja nun alle möglichen bugs der vorgängerboards bekannt sind.... was hat asus wirklich davon aufgegriffen? ...


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (25. Juni 2007)

CSlgMF-NOX am 22.06.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe persönlich immer wider das im Auge:
> XFX nForce680i LT SLI
> http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a246964.html
> 
> ...




Wir haben in der aktuellen Augabe 07/2007 das Nforce 680i LT SLI von EVGA getestet - da beide die Nvidia-Referenz-Vorlage verwenden, ist es praktisch identisch zum XFX-Board.


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (2. Juli 2007)

Was haltet Ihr denn von der Platine?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=605069


----------



## EmmasPapa (2. Juli 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 02.07.2007 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr denn von der Platine?
> 
> Bild



ich beurteile nur Frauen nach ihrem Erscheinungsbild  Aber vermutlich sau teuer. Sehe ich das richtig das die Platine eine eigene Soundkarte hat  Mag ja für ExtremOC gut sein, aber die breite Masse wird dieses MB wohl nicht erreichen.


----------



## willi333 (2. Juli 2007)

EmmasPapa am 02.07.2007 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> pcgh_Daniel_M am 02.07.2007 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tscha Emmas Vaddi, wie immer haste Recht ^^
Könntet ihr das P35-DS4 testen? wenn möglich in der nächsten Ausgabe? Ich fahr denn auf Klassenfahrt und brauch was zum Lesen  aber ich will auch aufrüsten weiß aber nich ob ich das P35-DS3P nehmen soll oder das DS4. Könntet ihr beim nächsten Gehäusetest das Smilodon von Raidmax mittesten? Hab ja schon einige Empfehlungen erhalten aber ein professioneller Test wäre schön 
Hoffe auf baldige Tests


----------



## Ted88 (2. Juli 2007)

willi333 am 02.07.2007 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 02.07.2007 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das will ich auch!
Auch einer der das Smilodon von Raidmax im Auge hat und einen Test des DS4 haben will, in Konkurrenz mit dem DS3P.

Übrigens find ich den Namen des Asus Boards irgendwie.....


----------



## Blackknight (2. Juli 2007)

Ein Vergleichstest von Nforce 680i SLI und P35 Boards währe super.


----------



## willi333 (2. Juli 2007)

Achso ja, nochwas   könntet ihr vllt. X1950Pro und HD2600XT zum Vergleich benchmarken? Nur um zu sehen, wie sie sich performancemäßig unterscheiden.


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (4. Juli 2007)

willi333 am 02.07.2007 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Könntet ihr das P35-DS4 testen? wenn möglich in der nächsten Ausgabe? Ich fahr denn auf Klassenfahrt und brauch was zum Lesen  aber ich will auch aufrüsten weiß aber nich ob ich das P35-DS3P nehmen soll oder das DS4. Könntet ihr beim nächsten Gehäusetest das Smilodon von Raidmax mittesten? Hab ja schon einige Empfehlungen erhalten aber ein professioneller Test wäre schön
> Hoffe auf baldige Tests





			
				Ted88 am 02.07.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das will ich auch!
> Auch einer der das Smilodon von Raidmax im Auge hat und einen Test des DS4 haben will, in Konkurrenz mit dem DS3P.



Das P35-DS4 habe ich hier und der Test ist für die kommende Ausgabe 09/2007 vorgemerkt.

Bitte hier nur Wünsche zu Mainboard-Tests äußern, Gehäuse oder andere Komponenten würden den Rahmen sprengen.




			
				willi333 am 02.07.2007 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso ja, nochwas   könntet ihr vllt. X1950Pro und HD2600XT zum Vergleich benchmarken? Nur um zu sehen, wie sie sich performancemäßig unterscheiden.



Das gleiche gilt für Grafikkarten. 




			
				Blackknight am 02.07.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Vergleichstest von Nforce 680i SLI und P35 Boards währe super.



Ok, versuche ein paar interessante 680i-SLI-Muster zu bekommen. Sind 650i-SLI- oder 650i-Ultra-Platinen auch interessant für euch?


----------



## Buttracer (4. Juli 2007)

Ich dachte ihr wolltet n Paar P35 Boards testen. Ist aber nur eins drinne.
Find ich schwach!!! 
Und wieder mehr Speichertests und Speicher blablabla...


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (5. Juli 2007)

Buttracer am 04.07.2007 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte ihr wolltet n Paar P35 Boards testen. Ist aber nur eins drinne.
> Find ich schwach!!!
> Und wieder mehr Speichertests und Speicher blablabla...





			
				pcgh_Daniel_M am 16.06.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> In der kommenden Ausgabe testen wir das DDR2/DDR3-Board P35C-DS3R von Gigabyte, das sich bisher in diesem Thread die meisten Leser gewünscht haben. Das Asus P5KC habe ich leider nicht rechtzeitig bekommen und auch von MSI gab es eine Absage wegen dem P35 Neo Combo-F.



Wie versprochen (siehe Quote) haben wir in der Ausgabe 08/2007 das P35C-DS3P von Gigabyte getestet - die Platine, die von den meisten Lesern in diesem Thread gewünscht wurde. Einen Vergleichstest hatten wir bereits in der vorherigen Ausgabe 07/2007.

Bitte habt Verständnis, dass wir nicht jeden Testwunsch sofort umsetzen können. Schließlich muss zunächst der Artikel vorgeschlagen werden, dann werden die Testmuster organisiert. Anschließend können wir mit dem Testen anfangen. Sobald der Text fertig ist kommt er ins Layout und danach ins Lektorat. Zwischen Druckabgabe und Heftveröffentlichung vergehen dann wieder zwei Wochen. Außerdem wollen andere Redakteure natürlich auch ihre Artikel im Heft haben - ich kann nicht jeden Monat einen großen Mainboard-Vergleichstest bringen.


----------



## Halo34 (6. Juli 2007)

Ich hab da noch ne frage, werdet ihr das P5KC von Asus in der nächsten Ausgabe testen. Ich möchte nämlich wissen,  ob das P35C-DS3R, das Ihr in dieser Ausgabe getestet habt, wirklich besser ist als das Asus Mischlingsboard.


----------



## Nur-Ich (6. Juli 2007)

Ein paar AM2 Platinen wären ganz nett, insbesondere günstige.
Nicht jeder hat das Geld und das Bedürfnis sich ein SLI System aufzubauen.

Meine Vorschläge:

Abit KN9S
Biostar TF520-A2
GigaByte MA69G-S3 
GA-M55S-S3 (rev 1.1)


----------



## SKARF (14. Juli 2007)

Wenn ihr das noch nicht getan habt testet mal das Abit Fatal1ty FN-IN9 SLI.
Ich hab gerade so meine Probleme damit ... siehe thread


----------



## roterstern (16. Juli 2007)

mich interessieren am2 crossfire boards bzw eher die neu kommenden am2+ (wenns die schon gibt). in der marktübersicht am ende der pcgh gibts nur ein einziges am2-crossfire-board, was ich sehr schade finde. für intel cpus gabs in den vergangenen ausgaben ne menge tests der zugehörigen boards.

und geiz ist nicht so geil. preislich sollen die getesteten boards im bereich von 100-150 € liegen. denn ich will mein geld gut anlegen und sich nicht nach dem kauf ärgern, da das board bestimmte sachen nicht drauf hat.


----------



## pcgh222 (23. Juli 2007)

Also ich würde mich über einen Test des ASUS P5KC sehr freuen.


----------



## derschneider (29. Juli 2007)

frage nebenbei...... weshalb  werden eigentlich keine Boards von Intel z.B. Bad Axe2  getestet?

vg Schned


----------



## kujaber (1. August 2007)

ich habe Interesse an einem Test des  Gigabyte P35-DS3. Dieses Board verdient die Bezeichnung günstig. Die Unterschiede zwischen dem bereits getesteten Board Gigabyte P35-DS3P und obigem Board sind im Forum bereits beschrieben. Was fehlt ist ein Test. Nicht jeder benötigt Firewire und die zusätzlichen Raid Funktionen.


----------



## jadebaer (5. August 2007)

Für mich wäre von besonderem Interesse:
Die DDR2/DDR3 Mischplatinen ohne Onboard-Grafik und bitte nicht nur das Gigabyte P35C DS3R (Falls es überhaupt schon andere gibt).

Eine Info die ich oft bei Euren Mainboard Tests vermisse ist: 
"Wie hoch geht der FSB ohne die Chipsatzspannungen zu erhöhen?" 
Von wegen Energie-Effizienz.

PS ich les grad, dass das P35C DS3R in der kommenden Ausgabe getestet wird. Heißt das Heft 9 oder Heft 10?


----------



## MoS (5. August 2007)

jadebaer am 05.08.2007 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich wäre von besonderem Interesse:
> Die DDR2/DDR3 Mischplatinen ohne Onboard-Grafik und bitte nicht nur das Gigabyte P35C DS3R (Falls es überhaupt schon andere gibt).


Dito!


----------



## Geckolaender (5. August 2007)

pcgh222 am 23.07.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde mich über einen Test des ASUS P5KC sehr freuen.



Kann ich nur zustimmen...


----------



## det02 (14. August 2007)

Also ich wünsche mir das Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ !


----------



## Matzseus (25. August 2007)

Ich würde mich über das Asus P5K Premium sehr freuen


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (30. August 2007)

pcgh222 am 23.07.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde mich über einen Test des ASUS P5KC sehr freuen.





			
				kujaber am 01.08.2007 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe Interesse an einem Test des  Gigabyte P35-DS3. Dieses Board verdient die Bezeichnung günstig. Die Unterschiede zwischen dem bereits getesteten Board Gigabyte P35-DS3P und obigem Board sind im Forum bereits beschrieben. Was fehlt ist ein Test. Nicht jeder benötigt Firewire und die zusätzlichen Raid Funktionen.





			
				det02 am 14.08.2007 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wünsche mir das Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ !



Asus P5KC, Gigabyte P35-DS3 und Gigabyte P35-DQ6 haben wir alle in der aktuellen Ausgabe 10/2007 getestet - Samstag ist sie bei den Abonnenten und ab Mittwoch nächste Woche im Handel.




			
				Matzseus am 25.08.2007 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich über das Asus P5K Premium sehr freuen



Das P5K Premium unterscheidet sich nur geringfügig vom P5K Deluxe, das wir bereits in Ausgabe 07/2007 getestet haben (Wertung: 1,51). Außerdem haben zehn Leser die Chance das P5K Premium selbst zu testen - die Bewerbungsunterlagen für den Lesertest gibt es ebenfalls in der kommenden Ausgabe.




			
				derschneider am 29.07.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> frage nebenbei...... weshalb  werden eigentlich keine Boards von Intel z.B. Bad Axe2  getestet?



Wir testen grundsätzlich schon Platinen von Intel. Wer hat denn noch Interesse am D975XBX2 - Bad Axe 2?


----------



## Spiczek (1. September 2007)

Liebe RED habt ihr schon nen eventuellen Termin, wann bei euch die ersten X38 Boards einfliegen? Würde mich mal interessieren. Gigabyte bringt das erste ja wohl im September auf den Markt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Hier hab ich noch was gefunden. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/printer.php?id=6086


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (3. September 2007)

Spiczek am 01.09.2007 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe RED habt ihr schon nen eventuellen Termin, wann bei euch die ersten X38 Boards einfliegen? Würde mich mal interessieren. Gigabyte bringt das erste ja wohl im September auf den Markt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Hier hab ich noch was gefunden. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/printer.php?id=6086



Zur aktuellen Ausgabe 10/2007 (ab morgen im Handel) gab es noch keine Muster, wir rechnen aber sehr sicher mit einem Test der ersten Platinen in der 11/2007.


----------



## ax0l0tl (9. September 2007)

Mich wuerde das Abit IP35-E interessieren!!


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (10. September 2007)

ax0l0tl am 09.09.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wuerde das Abit IP35-E interessieren!!



Das ist auch im Vergleichstest der aktuellen Ausgabe 10/2007.


----------



## jadebaer (21. September 2007)

Aktuelle Intel Boards mit Grafik-Onboard-Chip, mit Augenmerk auf HTPC-Features und HDCP Unterstüzung. Also G31, G33 oder Ati 1250. Ob's von Nvidia die 7050 mittlerweile auch für Intel gibt, keine Ahnung?


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (25. September 2007)

jadebaer am 21.09.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuelle Intel Boards mit Grafik-Onboard-Chip, mit Augenmerk auf HTPC-Features und HDCP Unterstüzung. Also G31, G33 oder Ati 1250. Ob's von Nvidia die 7050 mittlerweile auch für Intel gibt, keine Ahnung?



Zwei G33-Boards haben wir in der Ausgabe 08/2007 getestet. Sobald Platinen mit den neuen G35-Chips oder den Geforce-7-Modellen für Intel Prozessoren verfügbar sind (siehe diese Meldung: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=614386) sind Boards mit Onboard-Grafik wieder besonders interessant und wir brigen voraussichtlich auch einen entsprechenenden Vergleichstest.

Die Radeon X1250 (AMD 690G-Chip) gibt es gar nicht für Sockel-775-Boards.


----------



## Red-Sandman (25. September 2007)

Ein Test zu folgenden Boards wäre toll:

Biostar TP35D3-A7 Deluxe
und
Asrock 4Core1333-FullHD

Gruß
Sandman


----------



## jadebaer (25. September 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 25.09.2007 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> jadebaer am 21.09.2007 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte das Abit F-I90 HD, jedenfalls wird der der Chip als Ati1250 bezeichnet und als Sockel 775 Board in verschiedenen Preissuchmaschinen gelistet. Ausserdem wird da auch noch ein ASROCK MB aufgeführt. Das gute an dem Abit ist, dass es auch tatsächlich einen HDMI-Ausgang hat. Das ist ja leider bei G33 Boards noch selten. Auch bei den beiden getesteten Boards in Ausgabe 08/2007 fehlt der ja.

Das ist natürlich nur "Hörensagen", da ich weder das eine noch das andere MB besitze. Ich bin drauf gestoßen weil ich überlege einen HTPC zu bauen und noch ein E6300 übrig habe. Und zusätzlich entweder ein MB mit HD-Onboard oder eine 2400 Pro brauche. Damit ich später mal einen HD-DVD Player nachrüsten kann.

PS
Wenn der G35 getestet wird, fände ich u.a. eine Gegenüberstellung der OC-Fähigkeiten G35 vs. P35 interessant.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. September 2007)

Ich würde mich mal für einen Test vom Asus P5E oder vergleichbaren Boards interessieren um zu sehen was der X38 Chipsatz denn nun wirklich zu leisten vermag.

Im übrigen verkaufe ich gerade mein Asus P5K mit Intel P35 Chipsatz, falls jemand interesse hat  :

>>>Asus P5K bei ebaY<<<


----------



## FeTTelfreak12 (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Des könntet ihr ma testen:

MOBO Tests: X38 Boards

Und: Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen X38 und X48?



FeTTelfreak


----------



## Hypophyse (9. Oktober 2007)

1


----------



## orca26 (9. Oktober 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Monat kommen deutlich mehr Platinen auf den Markt als wir testen können. Daher könnt ihr hier selbst entscheiden, zu welchen Boards ihr einen Test im Heft lesen wollt.
> 
> Beispielsweise erwarten wir derzeit die DDR2/DDR3-Mischlinge P35 Neo-Combo von MSI und Gigabytes P35C-DS3R. Oder wollt ihr lieber einen ganz anderen Test?
> 
> Hier ist Raum für Vorschläge, Wünsche und Ideen.



Wartet mit tests für  reine DDR3 Boards bitte noch und nutzt jetzt die Zeit für reine DDR2 Boards und ein paar Mischlinge.


----------



## jok (13. Oktober 2007)

Ihr habt ja inziwischen beinahe jedes einzelne Gigabyte P35-Board getestet. Ist das nicht ein bisschen Verschwendung, wenn ihr doch nur so wenige Platinen testen könnt?
Hätte nicht evtl. das P35C-DS3R ausgereicht, da es im Prinzip das P35-DS3R und das DS3 mit einschließt? Genauso schließt das DQ6 doch das DS4 und das DS3P mit ein. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, hätte man vllt. auch nur das DS3 und das DS3P getestet um dann sagen zu können, die anderen Platinen können nur besser sein, für Leute die das Geld haben und/oder sehr großen Wert auf mehr Ausstattung bzw. eine bessere Kühlung bzw. noch mehr Übertaktungspotenzial legen.

Das nur so als ein bisschen Kritik am Rande. Es stellt sich einem halt die Frage, ob denn wirklich kein Board eines anderen Herstellers Gigabyte momentan das Wasser reichen kann, dass euch tatsächlich nichts anderes übrig bleibt als die Boards untereinander im Test antreten zu lassen...



Was mich in einer der nächsten Ausgaben am ehesten interessieren würde, ist ein ein Low-Budget Test bei dem das P31-DS3L von Gigabyte dabei wäre und in dem Zuge auch mit dem P35-DS3 verglichen werden könnte. Da zwischen diesen beiden Boards immerhin 20 € liegen und ich anhand der Datenblätter keine gravierenden Unterschiede festellen kann.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Oktober 2007)

Mich würde ein Test zum Biostar TA690G AM2 freuen.  http://www.biostar-europe.de/v2/
Mit seinem HDMI, S-Video, DVI UND D-Sub Ausgängen ist es doch imo wie geschaffen für HTPCs, findet ihr nicht?  Die frage ist nur, ob es auch hält, was es verspricht.
Alternativ dazu könnte man das Biostar TF7050 AM2 nehmen. Ansich ist es das gleiche nur mit Nvidia Chipsatz+Onboardgraka. http://www.biostar-europe.de/v2/


----------



## andielite (21. Oktober 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Monat kommen deutlich mehr Platinen auf den Markt als wir testen können. Daher könnt ihr hier selbst entscheiden, zu welchen Boards ihr einen Test im Heft lesen wollt.
> 
> Beispielsweise erwarten wir derzeit die DDR2/DDR3-Mischlinge P35 Neo-Combo von MSI und Gigabytes P35C-DS3R. Oder wollt ihr lieber einen ganz anderen Test?
> 
> Hier ist Raum für Vorschläge, Wünsche und Ideen.



ich wär mal für den test für dieses µ-ATX board

 ASUS M2NPV-VM GeForce6150/MCP430

will ich vllt kaufen.

danke


----------



## TheGameMC (29. Oktober 2007)

andielite am 21.10.2007 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also ich find die ganzen gigabyte boards sehr interessant. ich finds auch gut, dass alle getestet werden und auch kleinere unterschiede geziegt werden. ich wüsste sonst eher nicht ob ich nun ein p35-ds3 oder p35-ds3p mehmen soll. und was bringt mir überhaupt das p35c-ds3r gegenüber den p35-ds3? da ist nämlich nicht nur noch eine zahl dazugekommen oder hat  sich geändert.(wie bei ds3 und ds4) also muss man davon ausgehen, dass es nicht nur um verbesserungen sondern auch um veränderungen bie dem board geht. im übrigen ist doch die preisklasse zwischen 80-120€ doch eh die interessanteste. was mich vor allem auch interessieren würde, ist die oc-fähigkeit der boards (ich glaub z.b. nicht das jemand jetzt ein board kauft bloß, weil da ne vollversion für 15€ dabei ist  ). die technik, oc-fähigkeit, schnelligkeit und auch ausstattung z.b. wie sli ist doch eh das wichtigste.
so ein lcd wie beim asus commando ist schon ein nettes extra aber im gegensatz   zur schnelligkeit meiner meinung nach irrelevant.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2007)

generell wären mal bords mit non-p35 chipsatz und deutlich unter 100 euro interessant 

quasi mal ein vergleich der billigheimer 

n paar sätze zu den einstellungsmöglichkeiten im bios bzgl. OC wären dann auch nicht unpraktisch
klar erwartet man in dem bereich nix dolles, aber wie weit da überhaupt möglichkeiten vorhanden sind sieht mein meistens nur dann wenn man das bord gekauft hat  also zu spät


----------



## TheGameMC (29. Oktober 2007)

Chris-W201-Fan am 29.10.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> generell wären mal bords mit non-p35 chipsatz und deutlich unter 100 euro interessant
> 
> quasi mal ein vergleich der billigheimer
> 
> ...


ist halt die frage, wie billig du meinst. wenns das Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 schon für 82€ gibt, stellt sich die frage, ob man solche boards dann überhaupt noch braucht.


----------



## der-jo (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde gern mal ein DFI Board in euren Tests sehen.
Im moment, und warscheinlich auch bei eurem bisherigen Testfeld wird wohl das Blood Iron aus der infinity serie sehr gut reinpassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2007)

TheGameMC am 29.10.2007 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ist halt die frage, wie billig du meinst. wenns das Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 schon für 82€ gibt, stellt sich die frage, ob man solche boards dann überhaupt noch braucht.



ja weil dieses kein onbordgrafikchip hat,
n vergleich von asrockbords um die 50 mit markenbords um die 70 euro mit onbordgrafik, primär microatx wäre schon mal interessant  auch in hinblick auf die verwendung als serverbord  so für den heimserver  oder ebend htpc...


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (30. Oktober 2007)

ITpassion-de am 30.09.2007 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich mal für einen Test vom Asus P5E oder vergleichbaren Boards interessieren um zu sehen was der X38 Chipsatz denn nun wirklich zu leisten vermag.



Das P5E3 Deluxe Wif-AP @n und das Maximus Formula Special Edition (ebenfalls X38 aber DDR2) testen wir in der kommenden Ausgabe 12/2007.




			
				FeTTelfreak12 am 03.10.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Des könntet ihr ma testen:
> 
> ...



Das ist ebenfalls in der kommenden Ausgabe. 




			
				orca26 am 09.10.2007 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wartet mit tests für  reine DDR3 Boards bitte noch und nutzt jetzt die Zeit für reine DDR2 Boards und ein paar Mischlinge.



Klaro, im aktuellen Vergleichstest haben wir drei DDR2-Platinen, ein Hybrid-Board mit DDR2- sowie DDR3-Bänken und nur ein DDR3-Modell.




			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 20.10.2007 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde ein Test zum Biostar TA690G AM2 freuen.  http://www.biostar-europe.de/v2/
> 
> [...]
> 
> Alternativ dazu könnte man das Biostar TF7050 AM2 nehmen. Ansich ist es das gleiche nur mit Nvidia Chipsatz+Onboardgraka. http://www.biostar-europe.de/v2/



Das Biostar TF7050-M2 haben wir bereits in Ausgabe 08/2007 getestet.




			
				der-jo am 29.10.2007 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gern mal ein DFI Board in euren Tests sehen.
> Im moment, und warscheinlich auch bei eurem bisherigen Testfeld wird wohl das Blood Iron aus der infinity serie sehr gut reinpassen.



Ich würde selbst gerne häufiger DFI-Boards testen, aber leider ist es sehr schwer Testmuster von DFI in Deutschland zu bekommen.




			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 29.10.2007 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ja weil dieses kein onbordgrafikchip hat,
> n vergleich von asrockbords um die 50 mit markenbords um die 70 euro mit onbordgrafik, primär microatx wäre schon mal interessant  auch in hinblick auf die verwendung als serverbord  so für den heimserver  oder ebend htpc...



Sobald G35 und der Nforce 7050 für Sockel 775 verfügbar sind, bringen wir auch wieder einen Vergleichstest mit Onboard-Grafik-Boards.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Oktober 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 30.10.2007 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da bedanke ich mich schon mal im vorraus


----------



## OSS-Thargor (8. November 2007)

Ich finde die Mainboardberichte sind zu Gigabyte lastig... die Board sind in allen Tests stehts ganz groß dabei oder auch ganz schnell mit am Start, siehe zuletzt das X48 von Gigabyte. Dannach kommt auch schon gleich ASUS. Als treuer Leser der monatlich das Magazin von hinten bis vorne durcharbeitet, ist dies manchmal wie der Film : "Täglich grüßt...." 
Wie wäre es mit gleiche Präsenz mal von den ABIT Boards, oder DFI?

Und bei den CPU in diesem Zusammenhang kommt Intel mir auch zu oft vor. AMD und AM2 Sockel, oder NV Chips sind minder vertreten.... schade.

Und falls Die Boardhersteller da nicht alle so flink sind wie die Jungs von Gigabyte, dann rüttelt die doch als Magazin aus dem Schlaf   und schickt die mal mit offenen Augen an die Kundenfront.

Grüße
(OSS)-Thargor
www.ossclan.de


----------



## seriousmike (9. November 2007)

Da ich im Januar 2008 ein neues System aufbauen möchte,  würde mich das ASUS P5E mit X38 Chipsatz sehr interessieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2007)

schon mal in die pcgh 12/07 geschaut?

da is ein vergelichtest von x38 bords drin 

auch ein p5e3 deluxe wifi-ap @n ist dabei

es macht allerdings "nur" den 4. platz, wobei man sagen muss das es ne wertung von 1,44 bekommen hat
die vorherigen 2 mal 1,39 udn einmal 1,41


aber kauf dir die pcgh ruhig, der test ist sehr interessant wie ich finde


----------



## seriousmike (9. November 2007)

Chris-W201-Fan am 09.11.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal in die pcgh 12/07 geschaut?
> 
> da is ein vergelichtest von x38 bords drin
> 
> ...



Ja, hab ich gesehen, Danke.
Aber mich würde speziell das P5E mit DDR2 Speicher interessieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2007)

bin der meinung die unterschieden sich zu wenig
leistung dürfte das selbe niveau haben wie alle anderen x38 auch, 
der fehlende ddr3 support ist nebensächlich,

irgendwie is das doch das selbe bord, nur ds ein paar kleinigkeiten fehlen, oder seh ich da was ganz falsch

ist bei gigabyte doch auch so, die bord unterschieden sich immer viel zu wenig, idrgendwie frag ich mich wieso nicht nru eines getstest wird und der rest der selben familie bekommt den hinweiß, nur leicht geänderte ausstattung drangeschrieben?

klar ist da snicht ganz korrekt so, aber immer wieder ähnliche bords testen?


----------



## olstyle (9. November 2007)

Testet doch auch mal ein paar von Intels eigenen Boards.
Habe gestern mal in ein paar (älteren) PCGHs nachgesehen(u.A. die S775 Übersicht aus 05/07)und so wie es aussieht habt ihr euch noch nicht mal das berühmte Bad Axe (D975XBX) angesehen.

*im Threat zurück Blätter*
Das D975XBX2 unterstützt Quads voll und bietet afaik je nach (Mod-)Bios auch Straps für FSB 1333 also würde ich es doch noch als aktuell bezeichnen.


----------



## Overlocked (11. November 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Monat kommen deutlich mehr Platinen auf den Markt als wir testen können. Daher könnt ihr hier selbst entscheiden, zu welchen Boards ihr einen Test im Heft lesen wollt.
> 
> Beispielsweise erwarten wir derzeit die DDR2/DDR3-Mischlinge P35 Neo-Combo von MSI und Gigabytes P35C-DS3R. Oder wollt ihr lieber einen ganz anderen Test?
> 
> Hier ist Raum für Vorschläge, Wünsche und Ideen.



Das Asus P5N32-E SLI... Bitte... glaube wurde auch noch nicht getestet...


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. November 2007)

Overlocked am 11.11.2007 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Asus P5N32-E SLI... Bitte... glaube wurde auch noch nicht getestet...



Das Board ist villeicht ein wenig alt. Das hatte ich mal vor fast einem Jahr.


----------



## Funplayer536 (26. November 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist Raum für Vorschläge, Wünsche und Ideen.




Bitte das Abit IX38 QuadGT testen.


----------



## Grenengel (3. Dezember 2007)

Egal welches board, aber mit Arbeitsspeicher Vollbstückung !!!!!  

Und den in der Beschreibung angegebenen Taktraten...


----------



## PsYcHoGuE (3. Dezember 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Monat kommen deutlich mehr Platinen auf den Markt als wir testen können. Daher könnt ihr hier selbst entscheiden, zu welchen Boards ihr einen Test im Heft lesen wollt.
> 
> Beispielsweise erwarten wir derzeit die DDR2/DDR3-Mischlinge P35 Neo-Combo von MSI und Gigabytes P35C-DS3R. Oder wollt ihr lieber einen ganz anderen Test?
> 
> Hier ist Raum für Vorschläge, Wünsche und Ideen.


Super wäre ein Nvidia 780i Board z. B.:  ASUS Striker II Formula, nForce 780i SLI . Aber ich glaub das gibt es noch garnicht.


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (6. Dezember 2007)

olstyle am 09.11.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Testet doch auch mal ein paar von Intels eigenen Boards.
> Habe gestern mal in ein paar (älteren) PCGHs nachgesehen(u.A. die S775 Übersicht aus 05/07)und so wie es aussieht habt ihr euch noch nicht mal das berühmte Bad Axe (D975XBX) angesehen.



Leider sind die meisten Intel-Boards teurer als vergleichbare Platinen. Außerdem bieten sie oft weniger Tuning-Möglichkeiten.




			
				Overlocked am 11.11.2007 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Asus P5N32-E SLI... Bitte... glaube wurde auch noch nicht getestet...



Das haben wir bereits in Ausgabe 03/2007 getestet.




			
				Funplayer536 am 26.11.2007 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte das Abit IX38 QuadGT testen.



Dazu gibt es im aktuellen Heft 01/2008 einen Test. 




			
				PsYcHoGuE am 03.12.2007 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Super wäre ein Nvidia 780i Board z. B.:  ASUS Striker II Formula, nForce 780i SLI . Aber ich glaub das gibt es noch garnicht.



Das stimmt, 780i-SLI-Boards sind noch nicht verfügbar, aber ich rechne innerhalb der nächsten Zwei Wochen mit Testmustern.


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

ein test des Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6 würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (10. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 08.12.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ein test des Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6 würde mich mal interessieren



Das X38-DQ6 testen wir in der Ausgabe 12/2007.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (12. Dezember 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 10.12.2007 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 08.12.2007 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am besten erstmal Leistungen der 
X38, X48, NForce 6, 7 , Intel 975 X,965,P35 sowie neuen ATI Chip in einer Art Benchmark testen ,damit man in einem Überblick hat, was die Chipsätze leisten


----------



## MSIX38 (12. Dezember 2007)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 10.12.2007 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 08.12.2007 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh man und ich vergaß dass ich die Ausgabe schon habe nur halt noch nicht gelesen..


----------



## King-Dyeon (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich wäre für tests der neuen 780i &750i chipsätze.


----------



## King-Dyeon (29. Dezember 2007)

Tests: in ausgabe 2/08

- Geforce 8800 GTS (512 MiByte)
- Nvidia 780i und 3-Wege-SLI 

dankeschön 
echt gut 



sry wegen doppelpost


----------



## jadebaer (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

ich weiß passt vielleicht nicht genau zu Eurem Profil, für den Zweit-PC im Wohnzimmer vielleicht aber doch für einige Leser interessant:

Die neuen IGP-Lösungen für Intel-Cpu's, sprich Amd 690G (z.B. Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD), nvidias 7050 bis 7150er ( z.B. die XFX-Boards) und G31, G33, G35.
Schwerpunkt Eurer Tests sollte dabei vielleicht die Performance und Qualität der Videobeschleunigung sein, sowie HDCP-Fähigkeit
Außerdem die Art der Anschlüsse & die Erweiterbarkeit: DVI, eSata, HDMI, Gigabit-Lan, Anzahl Dimms u.ä.

Grüße, jb


----------



## Raykert (29. Dezember 2007)

MIch würden die neuen 780i Boards vor allem das ASUS Striker II Formula und das günstigere ASUS P5N-T Deluxe interessieren.


----------



## cyrilsneer (30. Dezember 2007)

mich würden eure erfahrungen bezüglich eines "phenom9600be" mit einem "dfi lanparty 790fx-m2r" interessieren... habe dummerweise schon einen thread diesbezüglich in einem etwas falschen forum eröffnet... sorry!

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=3100&tid=6293987&x=0


----------



## Shooter32 (1. Januar 2008)

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der vorschlag schon gekommen ist
 ich finde aber das neue Gigabyte GA-X38-DS4 sollte mal getestet werden, eventuell auch gegen gleichwertige und -teure Mainboards mit PCI-E 2.0


----------



## x-pert1 (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Daniel,

super von Euch, die Leser zu fragen, was sie interessant finden.
Hab zwar kein Abo, aber bin treuer und immer wieder aufs neue begeisteter Fan seit der Ersten Ausgabe...
Mich würde das ASUS P5KR als Test interessieren, da ich es mir gekauft habe und mich die Speicherkompatibilität sehr interessiert.
Also viel Erfolg weiterhin...
Grüße aus Groß-Umstadt....


----------



## Raykert (4. Januar 2008)

Hi,
danke für den Vorabtest von NVidia 780 SLI und der neuen 8800GTS.   
Ich hätte da ein paar neue Vorschläge für die nächste(n) Ausgabe(n):
Zum einen würde mich interessieren wie sich das Abit Ix38 Quad GT im Vergleich zum ASUS Maximus Formala schlägt.
Zum anderen (vllt. auch ein längerfirstiger Tipp) wäre ein ausführlicher Mainboard-Guide (oder Marktübersicht vgl. der in Ausgabe 05/2007) interessant. Darin das perfekte Board für verschiedene Anwendertypen in verschiedene Preisklassen. Das würde mir vllt helfen, da ich noch nicht klar bin welches Board meinen neuen PC schmückt (die verfluchte Auswahl    ).
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## olstyle (4. Januar 2008)

Asrocks neuer Spross, das 4Core1600P35-WiFi+ muss dringend in den Test.
Zu eurem Standardprogramm würde mich noch folgendes interessieren:
-Spannungsstabilität(am besten mit nem Quad auf 1,5V+ testen) und damit verbunden die Temperatur der Spawas(welche ja nicht gekühlt werden)
-Wifi-Leistung
-läuft der PCI-E x4 Slot auch mit nicht-Grafik-Karten
-Kompatibilität der S-ATA Anschlüsse(Funktionieren z.B. DVD-Laufwerke/Brenner und die neuen Seagate Platten)


----------



## Sumkindamonster (10. Januar 2008)

Raykert am 04.01.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum anderen (vllt. auch ein längerfirstiger Tipp) wäre ein ausführlicher Mainboard-Guide (oder Marktübersicht vgl. der in Ausgabe 05/2007) interessant. Darin das perfekte Board für verschiedene Anwendertypen in verschiedene Preisklassen. Das würde mir vllt helfen, da ich noch nicht klar bin welches Board meinen neuen PC schmückt (die verfluchte Auswahl    ).
> Danke schon mal im Voraus





Jep...finde auch,das wär ne super Sache!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2008)

olstyle am 04.01.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> -läuft der PCI-E x4 Slot auch mit nicht-Grafik-Karten



und laufen dann noch andere karten in den x1 slot(s)? (nicht wie bei gigabyte, wo bei verwendung einer zweiten graka alle drei x1 wegfallen und ein weiterer pci verdeckt ist -> maximal noch eine erweiterungskarte)

für die spannungsstabilität würde ich übrigens eher nen pentium d 840 nehmen.


----------



## Nuklon (13. Januar 2008)

olstyle am 04.01.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Asrocks neuer Spross, das 4Core1600P35-WiFi+ muss dringend in den Test.
> Zu eurem Standardprogramm würde mich noch folgendes interessieren:
> -Spannungsstabilität(am besten mit nem Quad auf 1,5V+ testen) und damit verbunden die Temperatur der Spawas(welche ja nicht gekühlt werden)
> -Wifi-Leistung
> ...



jo hätt auch gern mal nen Test und vergleichbarkeit zu anderen Boards


----------



## maxkno2 (14. Januar 2008)

was mich freuen würde, wenn aufs OC und Bios mehr geachtet würde und auch mal die P31 Boards beachten würdet. Es gibt nicht nur Asrock im günstigen Segment.

Der P31 Chipsatz ist ja ne Billigvariante vom P35 und hat nicht soviel Anschlüsse etc. Aber z.B. mir würde es reichen.
Es gibt einige Boards und ich habe mich leider für das falsche entschieden, dessen Bios so beschnitten ist,dass man kein OC machen kann.
Man kann sich aber auch Iformieren wie man will es gibt keine Infos darüber, auch nicht im Handbuch.

Negativbeispiel: MSI P31 Neo  nur zwei Teiler!!

Positiv wohl: Gigabyte P31 Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L

das Zweite schafft was das erste nicht kann, den Intel 2140 auf 333FSb zu bekommen und das Ram trotzdem auf 800.

Deswegen, geb ihr wenigstens genauer auf das Bios ein.

Gut fand ich den Test der P35 Boards, wo die Teiler aufgeführt waren.
Bitte auch bei Billigboards.

Danke


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (18. Januar 2008)

King-Dyeon am 28.12.2007 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre für tests der neuen 780i &750i chipsätze.



Bisher sind kaum 780i-SLI-Muster eingetroffen, wir bringen natürlich einen Vergeleichstest sobald die Platinen verfügbar sind.




			
				Raykert am 29.12.2007 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> MIch würden die neuen 780i Boards vor allem das ASUS Striker II Formula und das günstigere ASUS P5N-T Deluxe interessieren.



Das P5N-T Deluxe mit Beta-BIOS haben wir bereits in der Ausgabe 02/2008 getestet - sie liegt derzeit im Handel. Das Striker 2 Formular ist mittlerweile auch angekommen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=628511




			
				jadebaer am 29.12.2007 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> ich weiß passt vielleicht nicht genau zu Eurem Profil, für den Zweit-PC im Wohnzimmer vielleicht aber doch für einige Leser interessant:
> 
> ...



Das Thema wird wieder besonders interessant sobald der Geforce-8200-Chipsatz von Nvidia mit Hybrid-SLI kommt. Dann bringen wir natürlich einen entsprechenden Artikel




			
				x-pert1 am 03.01.2008 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> super von Euch, die Leser zu fragen, was sie interessant finden.
> Hab zwar kein Abo, aber bin treuer und immer wieder aufs neue begeisteter Fan seit der Ersten Ausgabe...
> ...



Danke, ich merke das Board mal vor und sehe zu, dass wir ein Muster bekommen.




			
				Raykert am 04.01.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> danke für den Vorabtest von NVidia 780 SLI und der neuen 8800GTS.
> Ich hätte da ein paar neue Vorschläge für die nächste(n) Ausgabe(n):
> Zum einen würde mich interessieren wie sich das Abit Ix38 Quad GT im Vergleich zum ASUS Maximus Formala schlägt.
> ...



Das IX38 Quad GT haben wir in der Ausgabe 01/2008 getestet. Der Vorschlag ist gut, danke. Ich werde versuchen das umzusetzen.




			
				olstyle am 04.01.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Asrocks neuer Spross, das 4Core1600P35-WiFi+ muss dringend in den Test.



Das Asrock-Bord ist mittlerweile hier und wird bald getestet: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=628509



			
				olstyle am 04.01.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu eurem Standardprogramm würde mich noch folgendes interessieren:
> -Spannungsstabilität(am besten mit nem Quad auf 1,5V+ testen) und damit verbunden die Temperatur der Spawas(welche ja nicht gekühlt werden)
> -Wifi-Leistung
> -läuft der PCI-E x4 Slot auch mit nicht-Grafik-Karten
> -Kompatibilität der S-ATA Anschlüsse(Funktionieren z.B. DVD-Laufwerke/Brenner und die neuen Seagate Platten)



Das ist interessant für einen Praxisartikel mit den wichtigsten Boards, danke.




			
				maxkno2 am 14.01.2008 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Positiv wohl: Gigabyte P31 Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L
> 
> das Zweite schafft was das erste nicht kann, den Intel 2140 auf 333FSb zu bekommen und das Ram trotzdem auf 800.
> 
> Deswegen, geb ihr wenigstens genauer auf das Bios ein.



Gigabyte P31-DS3L ist vorgemerkt.


----------



## Tschoco_der_Hai (26. Januar 2008)

oh mann, ich weiß überhaupt nicht was ich kaufen soll.

Ich hatte eigentlich an ein Gigabyte P35 oder X38 gedacht, weil die in eurer Liste ganz oben mitspielen.
Jetzt lese ich aber überall (und vor allem) im Gigabyte Forum, dass die dinger sehr verbugt sind ( vor allem der An-Aus-Bug soll beim Übertakten sehr nervig sein) und ein unsausgereiftes BIOS. Kann das wer bestätigen?

Testet ihr sowas auch, also z. B. in der Community bekannte bugs beim Übertakten?

Hat wer einen Mainboard-Kauf-Tipp?`  Auf was sollte man achten?


----------



## mdccfun (3. Februar 2008)

Wie wäre ein Test mit dem neuen Asus P5N-D ???  

cu mdcc


----------



## Andi2008 (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit einem Test zum

Asus P5K Premium/WiFi-AP ?

Mich würde der Vergleich zum Gigabyte DS4 interessieren!

Danke!


----------



## ric-dee (25. Februar 2008)

mdccfun am 03.02.2008 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre ein Test mit dem neuen Asus P5N-D ???
> 
> cu mdcc


Bin ich auch stark dafür!


----------



## CereSpk91 (28. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag zu einem Board was garantiert noch keinem Test unterzogen wurde auch wenn es schon ein wenig Alt ist ich finde trotzdem das es immer nioch eine gute Wahl ist das P5N32E SLI von ASUS mit 680I Chip
Kühlung nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein soll aber das Eiweiß schmeckt mir sowieso am besten


----------



## olstyle (28. Februar 2008)

Habt ihr euch schon mal das Bonetrail angesehen?

Preislich ist das auch nicht höher angesiedelt als die Konkurrenz und den Rest sollt ihr ja heraus finden.


----------



## Keck87 (29. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich wäre für das Asus P5K Premium / Wifi, das Mainboard hat den p35 Chipsatz und soll laut Hersteller PC8500 unterstützen, wenn man es im Bios einstellt, doch hab ich schon von sehr vielen gehört, dass das nicht funktioniert da der Ram mit zu wenig Strom versorgt wird!

Ansonsten soll es aber ein superschnelles Board sein!

Gruß

Keck87


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Februar 2008)

das problem liegt da eher im ram, die hersteler spezifizieren den rm dann meist auf eine höhere spannung für diese taktrate, das muss man dann natürlich auch einstellen, 
das p5k premium müsste auch schon mal getestet worden sein, 

@oldstyle
bzgl. dem bonetrail, ich finds eher zu teuer, die kühlung bekommt man bei gigabyte für den preis deutlich besse rund die ausstattung auch, ein gleichwertiges ga-bord liegt bei ca 130 bis 140 euro (ga-x38-ds4)


----------



## olstyle (29. Februar 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 29.02.2008 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> @oldstyle
> bzgl. dem bonetrail, ich finds eher zu teuer, die kühlung bekommt man bei gigabyte für den preis deutlich besse rund die ausstattung auch, ein gleichwertiges ga-bord liegt bei ca 130 bis 140 euro (ga-x38-ds4)


Für ein X38 Board mit DDR3 ist das BT im Vergleich nicht sooo teuer.
 Das heißt halt nicht dass es das ultimative Schnäppchen ist.

Die Kühlung ist z.B. garnicht so schlecht wie du glaubst, es wurde halt nur keine prestigeträchtige Heatpipe verbaut.
Dazu ist es außerordentlich stabil und sieht mit dem schwarzen PCB nicht gerade hässlich aus...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Februar 2008)

ups, ddr3 hatte ich übersehen, ok, das ändert die ganze situation doch etwas 

naja, irgendwie fehlt mri da was,
kan daran liegen das ich schon ein ga-x38-ds5 in der hand hatte  udn natürlich verbaut


----------



## DarkBlood08 (2. März 2008)

Testet mal das BioStar-NF560-A2G !!!

Das hab ich mir vor ner Woche bestellt.





MfG DarkBlood08


----------



## monkeycb (9. März 2008)

hallo!

ich würde mir ein kleines update zum neunen MSI P7N 750i wünschen , um zu erfahren ob das neue bios die im ersten test aufgetretenen schwächen behebt. 

mfg monkey_cb


----------



## monkeycb (12. März 2008)

GigaByte GA-750SLI-DS4

soll unter 100€ kosten. würde gern erfahren ob der preis zu lasten der leistung erzeugt wird.

mfg monkey_cb


----------



## TheGameMC (18. März 2008)

monkeycb am 12.03.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> GigaByte GA-750SLI-DS4
> 
> soll unter 100€ kosten. würde gern erfahren ob der preis zu lasten der leistung erzeugt wird.
> 
> mfg monkey_cb


wie wärs mal mit billigen x38-oc boards wie das (e)x38-ds4? hab da noch keinen test gesehen. steht auch net in der referenzliste.


----------



## jadebaer (26. März 2008)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 18.01.2008 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> jadebaer am 29.12.2007 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will man einen HDCP-fähigen HTPC mit IGP realisieren sieht's natürlich mau aus bis jetzt - besonders mit einer Intel CPU. Das Rennen hat wohl AMD gemacht mit dem 780G. IGP's sind da mMn wichtig, da die wirklich schicken Gehäuse keine Grafkas mit normaler Slothöhe unterstützen.
Ich hoffe der GF 8200 kommt auch möglichst bald für die Core Duo's und ohne Temperaturprobleme.


----------



## Ciesto (4. April 2008)

Also ich würde gerne einen Test über das ASUS P5N-D 750i SLI lesen. Es ist zur Zeit viel widersprüchliches im Netz zu diesem Board zu lesen. Viele Gute Meinungen, aber auch so einige schlechte Meinungen.


----------



## maRinho (4. April 2008)

TheGameMC am 18.03.2008 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> monkeycb am 12.03.2008 00:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin auch für das (e)x38-ds4


----------



## Snake74147 (4. April 2008)

Natürlich ein schöner test hiervon:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,637900/News/Asus_bringt_M3N-H/HDMI-Mainboard_mit_Geforce_8300/

Besonders Strombedarf und "Grafikleistung" wären interessant.


----------



## TheGameMC (15. April 2008)

Snake74147 am 04.04.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ein schöner test hiervon:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,637900/News/Asus_bringt_M3N-H/HDMI-Mainboard_mit_Geforce_8300/
> 
> Besonders Strombedarf und "Grafikleistung" wären interessant.


oder mal das x48-ds5


----------



## afrotobi (18. April 2008)

ich wär mal für den neuen 780i Sli Chip und die dazu gehörigen mainboards:

MSI P7N Diamond

EVGA nForce 780i SLI

XFX MB-N780-ISH9 780i SLI

Asus P5N-T Deluxe 780i SLI


----------



## TheGameMC (20. April 2008)

afrotobi am 18.04.2008 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wär mal für den neuen 780i Sli Chip und die dazu gehörigen mainboards:
> 
> MSI P7N Diamond
> 
> ...


evga und asus wurden schon getestet. asus striker 2 formula auch.


----------



## Brassplayer (26. April 2008)

hi 
hätte gerne mal einen test über das 
ASUS Maximus Formula gesehen !!!


----------



## surfalex2000 (28. April 2008)

ich bin zwar neu, aber wie wärs denn mit  dem 

MSI P7N SLI Platinum FSB 1333 Mhz

Das ist doch jetzt auch neu raus!und hat gute Overclocking ergebnisse geliefert!


----------



## Goliath110 (28. April 2008)

Brassplayer am 26.04.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> hätte gerne mal einen test über das
> ASUS Maximus Formula gesehen !!!


Tja, wie wäre es mit regelmäßig PCGH lesen? Da war mal ein Test drin


----------



## King-Dyeon (28. April 2008)

Ich würd sagen den neuen x48 chip [ von Gigabyte,Asus & MSI ]
& den neuen 780i Chipsatz (finde 790i überflüssig)    [ von Gigabyte, Asus & MSI ]

mfg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. April 2008)

im rahmen der vergleichbarkeit muss man leider den x48 wenn dann gegen die 790i antreten lassen, weil beide chipsätze nur für ddr3 vorgesehen sind

ok, gigabyte fällt aus der rolle mit dem x48 ds5 und ddr2 unterstützung, aber es sollte so keine x48-bords mit ddr2  geben

nebenbei ist der x48 genauso überflüssig wie der 790i, weil, beide nur marginalste änderungen gegenüber dem x38 und 780i bieten, 
wobei, der 790i pci-e 2.0 im bridgechip hat, der 780er nur über den nv200 chip auf dem bord...


----------



## FatalMistake (2. Mai 2008)

Naja, i hae das Asus P5E (X3, ich würde mal gern wissen was Sie dazu sagen; Overclocking, Temperaturen, Kompatibilität,...
Ich kann nur sagen: E4300 1,8GHz @ 3,67GHz bei 1,55V mit WaKü stabil!!!


----------



## Natikill (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich hätte gern ein Test zum Asus P5N-D, ob es auch mit DDR2-1000 klarkommt und ob es genauso schnell im SLI Modus ist wie das 780i oder 790i, weil es ja einen NF200 mit dem auf beiden PCIe Slots x16 und PCIe 2.0 möglich ist.
MFG Marius


----------



## adler93 (24. Mai 2008)

Könnten mal die P35 Motherboards von DFI getestet werden. Wie z.b das Blood Iron oder Lanyparty DK , weil DFI soll ja so super zum Oc sein wollt mal wissen ob da was dran ist. Und man könnte mal ein Test machen mit was man besser Takten kann P35 oder 680SLI ?


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (26. Mai 2008)

surfalex2000 am 28.04.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zwar neu, aber wie wärs denn mit  dem
> 
> MSI P7N SLI Platinum FSB 1333 Mhz
> 
> Das ist doch jetzt auch neu raus!und hat gute Overclocking ergebnisse geliefert!





			
				Ciesto am 04.04.2008 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde gerne einen Test über das ASUS P5N-D 750i SLI lesen. Es ist zur Zeit viel widersprüchliches im Netz zu diesem Board zu lesen. Viele Gute Meinungen, aber auch so einige schlechte Meinungen.



Beide Boards haben wir mittlerweile getestet. 




			
				King-Dyeon am 28.04.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd sagen den neuen x48 chip [ von Gigabyte,Asus & MSI ]
> & den neuen 780i Chipsatz (finde 790i überflüssig)    [ von Gigabyte, Asus & MSI ]
> 
> mfg



Zahlreiche X48- und 780i-Platinen testen wir in der Marktübersicht der kommendne Ausgabe 07/2008. Danach folgt ein Vergleichstest mit P45-Boards - habt ihr da schon Wünsche bei der Auswahl?


----------



## adler93 (26. Mai 2008)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 26.05.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> surfalex2000 am 28.04.2008 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JA das MSI P45 Neo-F  könntet ihr mal testen da es einz von den preiswerteren P45 Boards ist. Und einmal das hier Asus P5Q der Nachfolger vom P5K  . Ansonsten könnte man mal Crossfire auf den Boards testen wie viel Leistung verloren geht wegen den 8x Lanes   und ob sich Crossfire auf P45 Boards lohnt.

Testet ihr auch mal DFI Boards   ???


----------



## tito74 (28. Mai 2008)

ich hoffe es hat noch keiner geschrieben , ich wollt mir nur nicht die 17 seiten durchblättern. da ich mir die pcgh fast immer kaufe hab ich es dort noch nicht gesehen . ich hätte gern mehr infos zum

 ASUS Striker Extreme LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX

das scheint ja ziemlich neu zu sein.

thx


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (2. Juni 2008)

JA das MSI P45 Neo-F  könntet ihr mal testen da es einz von den preiswerteren P45 Boards ist. Und einmal das hier Asus P5Q der Nachfolger vom P5K  . Ansonsten könnte man mal Crossfire auf den Boards testen wie viel Leistung verloren geht wegen den 8x Lanes   und ob sich Crossfire auf P45 Boards lohnt.[/quote]

Ob sich Crossfire auf P45-Boards lohnt, haben wir bereits in der aktuellen Ausgabe 07/2008 getestet - ab dem 04. Juni ist sie im Handel. 


Testet ihr auch mal DFI Boards   ??? [/quote]

Leider bekomme ich noch immer keine Muster von DFI.



			
				tito74 am 28.05.2008 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe es hat noch keiner geschrieben , ich wollt mir nur nicht die 17 seiten durchblättern. da ich mir die pcgh fast immer kaufe hab ich es dort noch nicht gesehen . ich hätte gern mehr infos zum
> 
> ASUS Striker Extreme LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX
> 
> ...




Das Striker Extreme haben wir bereits in Ausgabe 02/2007 getestet. Es hat die Wertung 1,48 bekommen sowie folgende Pro- und Contrapunkte:

+ Innovative Ausstattung
+ Sehr gutes OC-BIOS
+ SLI plus Nvidia-Physik
- Preis und Stromverbrauch


----------



## Secondfly (25. Juni 2008)

Mich würde ja mal ein Test des Sapphire PC-AM2RD790 für  Sockel AM+ interessieren. Als Grafikkartenhersteller hat Sapphire ja nen guten Namen aber als Mainboardhersteller?    Würde mich echt mal interessieren was mit dem Teil so geht und wie gut man damit fährt!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2008)

n test von p43 bords gegen ihre p45 pendents wäre mal interessant gerade im hinblick auf den verzicht von CFx


----------



## LordWotan (28. Juni 2008)

Ich würde mich über einen Test von Asus Maximus II Formula freuen.

Vor allen OC Eigenschaften mit QuadCore 6700.


----------



## olstyle (28. Juni 2008)

Secondfly am 25.06.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Grafikkartenhersteller hat Sapphire ja nen guten Namen aber als Mainboardhersteller?


Ich kann mich noch recht gut an das "PURE-Crossfire" Board für S939 mit Xpress 3200 Chipsatz erinnern, das sollte eines der ersten Saphire-Board gewesen sein.
Was die Leistung an geht war es nicht weiter besonders, aber so ein weißes PCB macht schon Eindruck  .

@Topic:
Eigentlich bin ich im Moment gut versorgt, aber einen Wusch hab ich trotzdem:
Schreibt mal in euer schlaues Redakteursbuch dass "CPU-VTT-Voltage" gleich "FSB-Spannung" ist. Zumindest bei dem Test zu meinem aktuellen Board scheint ihr das nämlich übersehen zu haben(ist ein Abit IP35 und es gab Abzüge in der OC-Note weil man angeblich nicht an der FSB-Spannung drehen kann...)  .


----------



## Raykert (29. Juni 2008)

LordWotan am 28.06.2008 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich über einen Test von Asus Maximus II Formula freuen.


Ja ich habe dieses Board auch im Test vermisst. Is ja auch noch nich erhältlich glaub ich


----------



## Lordac1 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

mich würde ein Test vom Asus P5Q-E interessieren.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## orca26 (3. Juli 2008)

Lordac1 am 03.07.2008 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde ein Test vom Asus P5Q-E interessieren.
> 
> ...



Testet die ganze P5Q Reihe,schaut mal in euren Preisvergleich,da seht ihr wie hoch das interesse an diesen Boards ist.
Die P5Q sind gerade jetzt interessant weil sie ja so Stromspartechniken haben sollen.Wie ihr das Pro getestet habt hat sich ja rausgestellt das sie echt sparsam sind.

Ausserdem finde ich diese Express Gate sehr cool.


----------



## Rod-Y-ler (3. Juli 2008)

Gibt es mittlerweile neuigkeiten zu Boards mit EFi?
MSI hatte ja schon anfang des Jahres Boards mit efi angekündigt. Mehr hat man aber auch nicht gehört.
Da würde ich gerne mal einen Test von sehen (vorausgesetzt man bekommt sie schon irgendwo)

Gruß


----------



## CNC-Boy (4. Juli 2008)

[

Moin Moin an alle erstmal,

also ich würde mich über einen Test von dem Mainboard von Asus P5Q3 Deluxe WIFI-AP @n freuen. Ich finde dieses Board sehr interessant da ich mir demnächst ein neues kaufen möchte und dies mich sehr anspricht würde ich gerne wissen es so bei euch abschneidet danke.

Ciao sagt CNC-Boy


----------



## klausbyte (4. Juli 2008)

Mainboards Sockel AM2+
Asus M3A78-EM


----------



## orca26 (6. Juli 2008)

Mich würden die neuen Features wie Express Gate und die EPU SIx Engine der neuen P5Q ASUS Boards interessieren.


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_M (8. Juli 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 25.06.2008 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> n test von p43 bords gegen ihre p45 pendents wäre mal interessant gerade im hinblick auf den verzicht von CFx



Gute Idee, der Vergleich zwischen P45 und P43 war eigentlich schon für die Ausgabe 08/2008 geplant, leider funktionierte das Muster nicht. Wir holen den Test in einem der kommenden Hefte nach.




			
				LordWotan am 28.06.2008 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich über einen Test von Asus Maximus II Formula freuen.
> 
> Vor allen OC Eigenschaften mit QuadCore 6700.





			
				Raykert am 29.06.2008 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> LordWotan am 28.06.2008 23:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben mittlerweile ein Muster vom Maximus II Formula - der Test folgt in der nächsten oder übernächsten Ausgabe.




			
				orca26 am 03.07.2008 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordac1 am 03.07.2008 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				orca26 am 06.07.2008 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würden die neuen Features wie Express Gate und die EPU SIx Engine der neuen P5Q ASUS Boards interessieren.




In der aktuellen Ausgabe testen wir das P5Q Deluxe (140 Euro) samt Express Gate und der neuen EPU-TEchnik sowie das P5Q Pro (95 Euro).




			
				Rod-Y-ler am 03.07.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es mittlerweile neuigkeiten zu Boards mit EFi?
> MSI hatte ja schon anfang des Jahres Boards mit efi angekündigt. Mehr hat man aber auch nicht gehört.
> Da würde ich gerne mal einen Test von sehen (vorausgesetzt man bekommt sie schon irgendwo)
> 
> Gruß



Leider gibt es zu Efi-Boards noch keine neuen Infos.


----------



## noXare (8. Juli 2008)

Die DFI Produktpalette wäre mal ganz interessant.
Beispielsweise das DFI Lanparty UT X48-T2R sowie ein entsprechendes P45 Pendant. (Besonders die P45 Micro-ATX Platine von DFI, welche ihr im aktuellen Heft auf Seite 14 abgebildet habt, da es zurzeit keine vernünftigen High-End Platinen für in Cube-PCs gibt)
Ausserdem wird DFI ja gerade bei Übertaktern hoch gelobt.
Wäre doch mal interessant zu wissen, ob es in dieser Hinsicht wirklich besser ist als etwa das Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6 bzw. Asus Rampage Formula ist.   

Ebenfalls interessant wäre das Foxconn BlackOps.


----------



## orca26 (9. Juli 2008)

> In der aktuellen Ausgabe testen wir das P5Q Deluxe (140 Euro) samt Express Gate und der neuen EPU-TEchnik sowie das P5Q Pro (95 Euro).



Ja,aber es wäre interessant etwas mehr über die Six Engine und Express Gate zu erfahren ausser wie (habe ihn inzwischen gelesen) in eurem Test ne "Kurzbeschreibung".


----------



## olstyle (9. Juli 2008)

noXare am 08.07.2008 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Die DFI Produktpalette wäre mal ganz interessant.


Daniel schreibt doch immer wieder dass er von denen nicht bemustert wird(warum eigentlich?).

Ein Nachtest a la _"DFI: OC-Macht oder Mythos"_ mit Retailboards wäre natürlich trotzdem toll.


----------



## noXare (9. Juli 2008)

Secondfly am 25.06.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde ja mal ein Test des Sapphire PC-AM2RD790 für  Sockel AM+ interessieren. Als Grafikkartenhersteller hat Sapphire ja nen guten Namen aber als Mainboardhersteller?    Würde mich echt mal interessieren was mit dem Teil so geht und wie gut man damit fährt!



Sapphire baut keine eigenen Mainboards, sondern lässt sie durch DFI herstellen. Vergleiche beispielsweise mal das von dir genannte Board mit dem DFI-Pendant mit gleichem Chipsatz (DFI LANPARTY UT 790FX-M2RS), dann wirst du sehen, dass alles identisch ist (bis eben auf die Farben). Unterschiede wird es wahrscheinlich höchstens im BIOS (abgespeckt), wenn überhaupt, geben. Ist jetzt keinenfalls abwertend gegenüber Sapphire gemeint, nur ein kleiner Hinweis, also nicht übel nehmen!


----------



## Ifrit30 (9. Juli 2008)

Ich würde gerne mal einen Test von "MSI X38 Diamond" sehen. Ich überlege mir ob ich mir die holen soll oder nicht.


----------



## messir (12. Juli 2008)

Ifrit30 am 09.07.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne mal einen Test von "MSI X38 Diamond" sehen. Ich überlege mir ob ich mir die holen soll oder nicht.




richtig ! 
Und von lauter mainboard suchen verliere ich den überblick zwichen p35 , x38 P45, x48  eingeschaften !!  was eignet sich am beste für CF , oc, preisleistung, stromsparen und passende netzteil da man oft sagt das 450 watt nicht für CF oder Sli ausreichend wäre ( wobei ich denke das es reicht ) !!! etc..
wäre meine meinung nach sehr hilfreich da die frage sehr oft in verschiedener foren kommt und werden teilweise nie richrig beantwortet , und wird gleisch iergendwelschen komponenten angeboten die man meine meinung nach nicht braucht oder nicht traut zu kaufen da teilweise die antwort sehr oberflächich sind.

mfg, messir


----------



## LordMadness (14. Juli 2008)

also ich bin dafür mal mehr auf Lowbudget tests. einfach mal um dort die ergebnisse zu sehen.

zb P35DS3L oder halt auch die zwischen chipsätze P31 oder P43

und den hauptgeldeintreiber asus mal rauslassen....


----------



## ueks-Bomberpilot (15. Juli 2008)

LordMadness am 14.07.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin dafür mal mehr auf Lowbudget tests. einfach mal um dort die ergebnisse zu sehen.
> 
> zb P35DS3L oder halt auch die zwischen chipsätze P31 oder P43
> 
> und den hauptgeldeintreiber asus mal rauslassen....



Genau oder das Elitegroup P45T-A und X48T-A. Ham ja früher nicht gerade richtige Kracher von MB rausgebracht aber mich würde es schon mal interessieren was die so bringen.

Mfg Robin


----------



## LordRevan1991 (26. Juli 2008)

Hoppla, ich komme etwas spät... In die kommende Ausgabe schafft es mein Wunschkandidat wohl nicht. ^^
Ich wollte dieses Board seit der letzten PCGH-Ausgabe getestet sehen: das Gigabyte EP45-DS3. Hab es mir gestern eingebaut u8nd bin zufrieden damit.

Interessant ist vor allem die Kühlung: statt aufwändiger Heatpipe-Konstruktion wie bei den teureren Boards sind einfach nur zwei Metallblöcke auf North- und Southbridge angebracht. Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wie weit sich damit übertakten lässt (vorausgesetzt, das BIOS spielt mit...), und ansonsten unterscheidet es sich nicht groß von den anderen P45ern von Gigabyte (nur Kleinigkeiten wie unbrauchbare PCIe-4x-Slots, TPM-Chip, zusätzliche SATA-Ports etc fehlen). Dafür ist es vwesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Maschine311 (26. Juli 2008)

Also mich würden mal einige, neuste mATX Boards so um die 60-70€ mit Graka Chip intressieren, gerade im Bezug auf HTPCs. Für was reicht der Chip aus, Temps.-Entwickelung wegen der Drehzahl evt. Lüfter, die Bildschärfe/ Bildqualität, Soundqualität ect.

warum immer nur High End OC Boards?   
Gruß
M311


----------



## Thompson0174 (28. Juli 2008)

pcgh_Daniel_M am 15.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Monat kommen deutlich mehr Platinen auf den Markt als wir testen können. Daher könnt ihr hier selbst entscheiden, zu welchen Boards ihr einen Test im Heft lesen wollt.
> 
> Beispielsweise erwarten wir derzeit die DDR2/DDR3-Mischlinge P35 Neo-Combo von MSI und Gigabytes P35C-DS3R. Oder wollt ihr lieber einen ganz anderen Test?
> 
> Hier ist Raum für Vorschläge, Wünsche und Ideen.


Hallo,
Mich würde eifach mahl dieses hier interesierenhttp://www.alternate.de/html/produc...HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=Intel&l3=Sockel+771


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2008)

auch wenn es ein bissel doof ist auf ne andere redaktion zu verweisen, aber manchmal muss man ebend einsehen das nicht alles von jedem getestet werden kann 

in der hardwareluxx printed gabs n test zu genau diesem bord,
gab einige vorteile und auch einige nachteile gegenüber den skulltrail

allerdings ist ein dual-so771 system wirklich eher was für workstations

spieletechnisch bringt dir das fast null bis gar nix

außer ner imensen stromrechnung natürlich nicht


----------



## Thompson0174 (28. Juli 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 28.07.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn es ein bissel doof ist auf ne andere redaktion zu verweisen, aber manchmal muss man ebend einsehen das nicht alles von jedem getestet werden kann
> 
> in der hardwareluxx printed gabs n test zu genau diesem bord,
> gab einige vorteile und auch einige nachteile gegenüber den skulltrail
> ...


Schade würde richtig geil in mein Gehäuse ausehen, mit 2 Fetten Kühlern mit blauen Led  Aber denoch währe interesant zu wissen was mit zwei Quatcors jeh 4GHz, 3 HD4870Grossfire x und 24GB Arbeitsspeicher dabei rauskommt. 
Da ruckt doch bestimmt kaum noch was.http://www.pcgameshardware.de/a...ail_D5400XS-Chipsatz_nun_auch_auf_Asus-Board/


----------



## Mirko (9. August 2008)

CNC-Boy am 04.07.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Moin Moin an alle erstmal,
> 
> ...




Hi,
ich möchte mich ihm anschließen da ich auch großes Interesse am Asus P5Q3 Deluxe WIFI-AP@n habe und gerne wissen möchte ob es mit dem Asus P5Q Deluxe leistungsmaßig gleichzustellen ist und ob es irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber dem Asus P5Q Deluxe gibt.


Gruß
Mirko


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. August 2008)

Mich würden ein paar AM2+ Boards mit Nvidia Chipsatz interessieren. 

Z.B. dieses http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboards_Sockel_AM2+/XFX/N750a_SLI/283475/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=AMD&l3=Sockel+AM2%2B

Das will ich mir nämlich holen.


----------



## EMCY (25. August 2008)

790GX-Chipsatz
und den 8300 chipsatz.


----------



## nobbi77 (31. August 2008)

Ich finde, um mal dem ganzen P-45 Hype entgegenzuwirken mal einen wirklich aussagekräftigen Vergleich zwischen allen Crossfiretauglichen Boards zu bringen, also RD 600, X975,P945, P965, P35, x 38, P45 und X 48. Da weiss man, welches Brett zum alten Eisen gehört und wo man mal wieder veräppelt wird, wie die Leistung vom P5Nd von Asus in der SLi-Leistung, welches vom alten 680 SLI immer noch geplättet wird, obwohl es keine PCIe 2.0 Anbindung besitzt...

Alle o.g. Crossfireboards sind mehr oder weniger noch im Handel oder eben noch vor kurzem von Usern gekauft worden, packen alle aber den q6600, welcher ja momentan der beliebteste Prozessor ist und sicherlich noch länger aktuell bleibt. Und PCGH sollte nicht als Verkaufsveranstaltung neuer Hardware dastehen, sondern Neuerungen kritisch betrachten.


----------



## Baz3r (3. September 2008)

also ichwäre für am2+ boards

mit einem 790GX und einem Nforce780a chipsatz...


----------



## darkpope (12. September 2008)

Und wenn Ihr schon bei den AM2+ seid, dann vielleicht auch noch die neuen fx 790 Bords mit der SB750, evtl auch mal DFI Boards ...


----------



## Arcole (17. September 2008)

hi

Hab  vor einigen Wochen ein Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 gekauft,dazu ein Enermax Liberty 400W,ein Athlon 64 5600+,2 Gig OCZ und eine HD 3850 -512MB

Is zwar nicht der Schnellste,muss aber auch nur für NfS-Most Wanted und später mal für NfS-Undercover reichen.

Nachdem ich ein halbes Jahr zurückgeblättert habe und keinen Testbericht uber den 770 finden konnte (oder bin ich blind ?),hab ich einfach auf  "Gut Glück" eingekauft,wobei mir das Asus M3A78 auch sehr gefallen hätte.

Der Rechner war übrigens für nen Kumpel,und laufen tut er Fehlerfrei (kein OC).

Da ich auch so einen will,wäre mir mit ein paar Infos über die verschieden 770-Boards sehr geholfen,vor allen Dingen was den Stromverbrauch und die Mindestvoraussetzung für NfS-UC angeht.

thx


----------



## Dwoa (17. September 2008)

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Marktübersicht von P43-Boards freuen.

Meine empfohlenen Testkandidaten wären:

1. Asus P5QL-E
2. GigaByte GA-EP43-DS3
3. Intel® DP43TF
4. MSI P43 Neo-F
5. Asrock P43Twins1600

Sollte es tatsächlich zu solch einem Test kommen, wäre es sicherlich im Interesse vieler Leser, wenn ihr auch die Asrock-Produktpalette mal durchleuchten könntet. Bei alternate.de sind momentan sechs verschiedene P43-Modelle gelistet und da wäre es sicherlich für viele interessant zu wissen, welche davon auch tatsächlich empfehlenswert sind.

MfG Dwoa


----------



## FatalMistake (23. September 2008)

Bei alternate.de sind momentan sechs verschiedene P43-Modelle gelistet und da wäre es sicherlich für viele interessant zu wissen, welche davon auch tatsächlich empfehlenswert sind.

MfG Dwoa [/quote]

und für welchen Bereich
für HTPC; Server oder Gamer Rechner.


----------

